# What do you use?



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay there are some good knife trainers out there that allow you to chalk up or lipstick up, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you use?

Here are a couple of website's:
http://sharkee.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=62

http://www.nolieblades.com/contact.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the links!

I'll admit to just using rubber trainers mainly 'cause I'm too cheap to buy new ones.  I think I might pick up a couple from No Lie and get in the 21st century.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm cheap.  We just use rubber knives and lots of colored chalk.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is another one:

http://www.trainingknives.co.uk/trainingknives.htm

and another:

http://www.uktrainingblades.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Thanks for the links!
> 
> I'll admit to just using rubber trainers mainly 'cause I'm too cheap to buy new ones. I think I might pick up a couple from No Lie and get in the 21st century.


 


MarkBarlow said:


> I'm cheap. We just use rubber knives and lots of colored chalk.


 

Nothing wrong with rubber training knives and lot's of chalk I use that as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm pretty cheap as well but the Training Hall does fund my martial arts habit)


----------



## tellner (Jan 9, 2008)

I found some knife-shaped silicone spatulas at Walgreens. Stiff and tough enough that they don't bend, soft enough near the tip and edge that they don't damage you. Ninety nine cents on sale.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2008)

so far I just use the rubber "dagger" style trainers from Cold Steel.  I got some felt and taped it to the edges with a couple bands of electric tape and then used lipstick to do the marking.  Though it worked really well, I'd still like to get some of the No Lie knives.


----------

